# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Ծննդալուծման տեսակները

## Cassiopeia

Ծննդալուծման ի՞նչ ճանապարհ ընտրել - նորմալ ծննդաբերությո՞ւն, թե՞ կեսարյան հատում: 
Իրականում այս հարցի լուծումը բժիշկներինն է: Ճիշտ է, որոշակի գումարի դեպքում կինն ինքը կարող է ընտրել ծննդալուծման ճանապարհը: 
Նախ, ինչո՞ւ *Կեսարյան* հատում: Այս վիրահատությունն ի հայտ է եկել Հուլիոս Կեսարի ժամանակ, և այն նպատակ ուներ մահացող կամ մահացած մոր փոխարեն գոնե մանուկը փրկվեր: Բժշկության զարգացման զուգընթաց այս վիրահատությունն սկսեց կիրառվել ծննդաբերական գործունեության թուլության ժամանակ, երբ կինն ինքը չէր կարող իր ուժերով ծննդաբերել: Կեսարյան հատման համար կան որոշակի նախապայմաններ` բժշկական ցուցումներ, օրինակ տեսողության խնդիրների դեպքում (մկանային լարման ժամանակ կարող է կուրություն առաջանալ), սրտի աշխատանքի անբավարարության դեպքում, արյան բարձր ճնշման դեպքում, խոշոր պտղի դեպքում (երբ թե մոր, թե նորածնի կյանքին վտանգ է սպառնում) և այլն: 
Սակայն, ինչպես պնդում են որոշ բժշկական հանդեսներ, կեսարյան հատման ժամանակ մոր առողջությանն սպառնացող վտանգը ավելանում է մոտ քսան անգամ: 
Շատերի մոտ այն "իլլյուզիան է", որ կեսարյան հատման ժամանակ իսպառ վերանում է ցավի ու վախի զգացումը: Իրականում դա այնքան էլ այդպես չէ: 
Ծննդալուծման երկու տարբերակն էլ ունեն իրենց դրական և բացասական կողմերը: Նորմալ ծննդաբերության ժամանակ ամենատհաճ պահերը` նախածննդաբերական ցավերը (ճիգերը - схватки) (կարող է տևել մի քանի րոպեից մինչև մեկ-երկու օր), բուն ծննդաբերական պրոցեսը (տևում է 5-7 րոպե), սեռական ուղիների հետծննդյան տրավման, որը ժամանակի ընթացքում լիովին անցնում է (եթե իհարկե, ի հայտ չի գալիս հոգեբանական վախ) և ծննդաբերության գործընթացի ժամանակ հնարավոր պատռվածքները (որոնք լավանում են շատ ավելի արագ, քան կեսարյան հատման ժամանակ առաջացած վերքը): 
Կեսարյան հատման բացասական կողմերը. մոր համար` երեխային չի կարելի կերակրել վիրահատությունից հետո 3 օրվա ընթացքում, եթե անզգայացումը ընդհանուր է, երեխային չի կարող տեսնել մոտ 2 օր, հետվիրահատական շրջանում կրկնակի սպիի առկայություն` արգանդի և մաշկի սպիերը, մորը խորհուրդ չի տրվում հղիանալ մինչև 2-3 տարի չանցնի (քանի դեռ վստահ չեն, որ արգանդի սպին լիովին ապաքինվել է, քանի որ չապաքինված սպիի դեպքում հղիության ընթացքում սպառնում է արգանդի պատռվածք), կեսարյանի դեպքում ինֆեկցիաների հավանականությունը խիստ աճում է, կարող են ի հայտ գալ հետվիրահատական բարդություններ:

Հ.Գ. Ինչու եմ այսքան երկար անդրադառնում այս թեմային: 
Ինքս բալիկիս ունեցել եմ կեսարյան հատման արդյունքում (ցուցում` երկեղջյուր արգանդ և պտղի կոնքային առաջադրություն): Եթե ինձ հնարավորություն տրվեր ընտրելու` կընտրեի նորմալ ծննդաբերական ուղին: Ու խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլորին, եթե չկա հատուկ ցուցումներ կեսարյանի համար, ցավից խուսափելու համար մի դիմեք այդ եղանակին, քանի որ ծննդաբերական ցավերը անմիջապես կմոռացվեն, երբ գրկեք ձեր փոքրիկին, իսկ կեսարյան վիրահատության ցավերը դեռ նոր են սկսվելու, չհաշված, որ մոտ երկու ամիս դուք զուրկ կլինեք նորմալ կենսակերպ վարելուց:

----------

Amarysa (15.03.2010), Ariadna (21.07.2009), Chuk (21.07.2009), comet (21.07.2009), Dina (21.07.2009), Enigmatic (21.07.2009), keyboard (30.09.2009), Kita (21.07.2009), Safaryan (29.09.2009), Tig (09.04.2010), Yevuk (21.07.2009), Լուսաբեր (06.09.2009), Նաիրուհի (06.03.2010), Ուլուանա (22.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (30.09.2009)

----------


## comet

Ինքդ քո հարցին սպառիչ պատասխան ես տվել :Smile:  
Բնականաբար, եթե չկան հատուկ ցուցումներ, նախընտրելի է ծննդաբերության բնական ուղին: Կեսարյան հատումից հետո առաջացած ցավերը կարծում եմ ավելի շատ ու տհաճ կլինեն, քան էդ պահին եղած բնական ցավերը: Համ էլ կինը 9 ամիս ժամանակ ունի էդ ցավին տրամադրվելու համար, իսկ ցավին հաջորդած բերկրալի պահերը մոռացության կմատնեն ամեն ինչ :Smile:

----------

Amarysa (15.03.2010), Cassiopeia (21.07.2009), Meme (08.05.2010), Safaryan (29.09.2009)

----------


## թիթեռ

ինչպես ասվելէ ինքդ քո հարցին սպառիչ պատասխանես տվել:
ինչու զրկվել երեխային անմիջապես գգվելու և սնելու հաճույքից եթե աստված մեզ օժտել է այդ կարողությամբ  :Smile:

----------

Amarysa (15.03.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մի բան եմ ուզում հավելել.
Սովորական ծննդաբերության ժամանակ, մանուկն անցնելով մոր ծննդաբերական ուղիներով, աստիճանաբար է ադապտացվում նորմալ կյանքի պայմաններին: Իսկ կեսարյան հատման ժամանակ, մանուկի և կյանքի "հանդիպումն" անմիջապես է կայանում, որի արդյունքում երեխաները բավական մեծ սթրեսս են ապրում:

----------

ivy (12.04.2012), Safaryan (29.09.2009), Ուլուանա (22.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

Կեսարյան պետք է կիրառել միայն հատուկ դեպքերում (շատ նեղ կոնք, երեխայի ոչ ճիշտ դիրք և այլն) ու բավականին բացասական կողմեր ունի: Բնականը մնում է լավագույնը: Շատ աղջիկներ վախենում են բնականի ցավերից, դրա համար են ձգտում կեսարյանի, բայց եթե մի հատ տեղեկանան դրա բացասական կողմերի մասին դժվար թե նման խանդավառությամբ ընդունեն այդ մեթոդը:

----------

Nadine (21.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Ճի՞շտ է, որ բնական ծննդազատման ժամանակ երեխան կարող է տրավմաներ ստանալ՝ լույս ախշարհ դուրս գալու ճանապարհին:

----------


## comet

> Ճի՞շտ է, որ բնական ծննդազատման ժամանակ երեխան կարող է տրավմաներ ստանալ՝ լույս ախշարհ դուրս գալու ճանապարհին:


Կարծում եմ կեսարյան հատման ժամանակ այդ վտանգն ավելի մեծ կլինի:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ճի՞շտ է, որ բնական ծննդազատման ժամանակ երեխան կարող է տրավմաներ ստանալ՝ լույս ախշարհ դուրս գալու ճանապարհին:


Վազգեն ջան, երեխան մոր արգանդում հարմարվում է լույս աշխարհ գալու բոլոր բարդույթներին: Դրա համար էլ երեխայի գլուխն է լինում ամենամեծ օրգանը, դրա համար էլ երեխայի ոսկորները բավական փափուկ են: Գիտնականներն ապացուցել են, որ երեխան մոր ծննդաբերական ուղիներով անցնելիս բացարձակապես ցավ չի զգում: 
Իսկ տրավմաներ կարող է ստանալ սխալ մանկաբարձական գործունեությունից:

----------

Amarysa (15.03.2010), Apsara (12.04.2012)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Շատ տարածված է ծննդալուծման էպիդուրալ ցավազրկման միջոցը, երբ կնոջը ծննդաբերության ժամանակ մեջքից սրսկում են և կինը բացարձակապես անցավ ունենում է երեխային: Սակայն այդ միջոցն ունի իր ռիսկերն ու վտանգները, դրա համար մինչ ծննդաբերությունը ստորագրել են տալիս` թե արդյոք համաձայն ես այդ մեթոդի կիրառմանը, թե ոչ: Ու չնայած դրան, մեծ թվով կանայք են ընտրում այդ մեթոդը, երևի ավելի մեծ, քան բնական ճանապարհով ընտրողները...   :Think:

----------


## Lyonik

> Շատ տարածված է ծննդալուծման էպիդուրալ ցավազրկման միջոցը, երբ կնոջը ծննդաբերության ժամանակ մեջքից սրսկում են և կինը բացարձակապես անցավ ունենում է երեխային: Սակայն այդ միջոցն ունի իր ռիսկերն ու վտանգները, դրա համար մինչ ծննդաբերությունը ստորագրել են տալիս` թե արդյոք համաձայն ես այդ մեթոդի կիրառմանը, թե ոչ: Ու չնայած դրան, մեծ թվով կանայք են ընտրում այդ մեթոդը, երևի ավելի մեծ, քան բնական ճանապարհով ընտրողները...


Ես հենց այդպես ունեցա տղայիս ու միչև հիմա մեջքս ցավում է,իսկ էլ ինչի՞ արաջ կկանգնեմ :Sad:

----------


## snow

Իսկ ի՞նչ կարող եք ասել ջրում ծննդաբերության մասին, ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, արդյո՞ք դա վտանգավոր չէ երեխայի համար:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Նման ծննդաբերության տեսակը գնալով ավելի ու ավելի ընդլայնում է ստանում։ Բազմաթիվ ծննդատներում (իհարկե ոչ Հայաստանում) լողավազաններ են կառուցվում նման ծննդալուծման համար։ Երեխայի համար ծննդալուծման նման տեսակը բացարձակապես վտանգավոր չէ, ընդհակառակը, մոր արգանդից հետո նման ջրային միջավայրում հայտնվելը երեխայի համար ավելի քիչ սթրեսի պատճառ է դառնում։ Հիշեք, որ երեխան ծնվելու առաջին վայրկյաններին դեռ չի շնչում թոքերով, հետևաբար, մինչ նրա շնչուղիները բացվելը երեխային ծննդօգնություն ցուցաբերողները կհասցնեն դուրս հանել ջրից։

----------

snow (01.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (30.09.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես հենց այդպես ունեցա տղայիս ու միչև հիմա մեջքս ցավում է,իսկ էլ ինչի՞ արաջ կկանգնեմ


Չէ, դե պարտադիր չի ինչ-որ բանի առաջ կանգնելը էպիդուրալի դեպքում: Միլիոնավոր կանայք էդպես են ծննդաբերում ու առանց որևէ կողմնային հետևանքների: Ուղղակի ուզում էի ասել, որ կա ռիսկի ֆակտոր, ոչ մեծ, բայց կա: Բայց հաճախ, երբ օրինակ ինչ-որ բարդություններ են լինում կնոջ մոտ բնական ճանապարհով ազատվելու համար, էպիդուրալը լավագույն տարբերակն ա լինում: Այնպես որ դա խիստ հակացուցված բան չի, որ վախենաս. ուղղակի կա ռիսկի ֆակտոր: Ինչպես և շատ դեպքերում բնական ճանապարհն ընտրելն ա պարունակում ռիսկի ֆակտոր, եթե որոշակի բարդությունների հավանականություն կա օրինակ: 

Ընդհանրապես, իմ կարծիքով, ինչ-որ մի բժշկական կամ այլ մեթոդի դիմելուց առաջ, նույնիսկ եթե դա բժիշկն է առաջարկում կամ խորհուրդ տալիս, լավ է քրքրել ինտերնետը, կարդալ, թե ինչ հետազոտություններ կամ արդյունքներ կան, ծանոթանալ բոլոր կողմ ու դեմերին:

----------


## Cassiopeia

_Քանի որ ներկայումս մեծ է կեսարյան հատման գնալու տենդենցը, ներքոհիշյալ տեղադրում եմ դրան վերաբերող որոշ նյութեր`_
*Որովայնային կեսարյան հատումը հայտնի է եղել ամենահին ժամանակներից, սակայն այն կատարվել է միայն մահացող հղիի վրա։ Համաձայն դիցաբանության, կեսարյան հատմամբ է ծնվել էսկուլապը։ Շեքսպիրի «Սակբեթ» ողբերգության մեջ (11-րդ դար) նույնպես հիշատակվում է, որ հերոսներից մեկը Մակդուֆը, ոչ թե ծնվել է, այլ դուրս է բերվել մոր արգանդից կտրվածքի միջոցով։
Ինչ վերաբերում է կեսարյան հատում տերմինին, կան մի շարք վարկածներ։ Ենթադրվում է, որ այն կապված Է Հուլիոս Կեսարի անվան հետ, որն իբրև թե ծնվել Է կեսարյան հատման միջոցով և ի պատիվ նրա, միջամտությունը կոչվել Է կեսարյան հատում։
Համաձայն երկրորդ վարկածի, առաջին անգամ Հուլիոս Կեսարն Է թույլատրել կատարել այդ վիրահատությունը մահացող կնոջ վրա։ Սակայն ամենահավանական տարբերակը տերմինի առաջացումն Է caesarea (կտրել, հատել արմատից)։
16-18-րդ դարերում կեսարյան հատման վիրահատությունը հավասարազոր Էր մահվան դատավճռին (73-100% դեպքերում ծննդկանները մահանում Էին), քանի որ պտղի դուրս բերելուց հետո արգանդի պատը չէր կարվում, և կինը մեռնում էր արյունահոսությունից կամ սեպտիկ բարդությունից։
Առաջին կեսարյան հատումը բարեհաջող ելքով կատարել է Տրաուտմանը 1610 թվականին։ Վերջին քսան տարում կեսարյան հատման հաճախականությունը մեծացել է մի քանի անգամ և ԱՍՆ-ում կազմում է 20-23%: Սակայն Եվրոպական զարգացած երկրներում նկատվում է կեսարյան հատման հաճախականության իջեցման միտում (Գերմանիայում, Շվեյցարիյում, Իռլանդիայում, Անգլիայում) այն կազմում է 5-10%, շուրջծնական մահացման էական իջեցման ֆոնի վրա։
Այնուհանդերձ, կեսարյան հատումը մանկաբարձական ամենահաճախակի կատարվող վիրահատություններից է, որի հաճախականությունը տատանվում է 0,5 -ից մինչև 17% սահմաններում։ Հաճախականության նման մեծացմանը նպաստել են վիրահատական տեխնիկայի կատարելագործումը, ցավազրկման ժամանակակից մեթոդների ներդրումը, անտիբիոտիկների, արյան և նրա փոխարինիչների լայն կիրառումը։ Դրա հետ մեկտեղ կեսարյան հատման վիրահատությունը որոշակի վտանգ է ներկայացնում ինչպես մոր, այնպես էլ պտղի համար։ Սայրական մահացությունը կեսարյան հատումից հետո մի քանի անգամ ավելի բարձր է բնական ուղիներով տեղի ունեցած ծննդաբերությունների համեմատությամբ։ Բարձր է նաև շուրջծնական մահացությունը։
Կեսարյան հատման ցուցումները բաժանվում են բացարձակ (վիտալ, կենսական) և հարաբերական (պրեվենտիվ, նախազգուշական) ցուցումների։
Կեսարյան հատման կենսական (բացարձակ) ցուցումները մարմնական, հղիության և ծննդաբերության այն բարդություններն են, որոնց ժամանակ ծննդաբերությունը բնական ուղիներով անհնարին է կամ սպառնում է կնոջ կյանքին։
Հարաբերական (նախազգուշական) են կոչում այն հիվանդություններն ու մանկաբարձական իրավիճակները, որոնց դեպքում առողջ և կենսունակ պտղի ծնունդը բնական ուղիներով կասկածելի է։
Բացարձակ կամ կենսական ցուցումներ
1.	Կենտրոնական առաջադիր ընկերք կամ մասնակի առաջադրության առատ արյունահոսությամբ անպատրաստ ծննդաբերական ուղիների դեպքում։
2.	Արգանդին սպառնացող կամ սկսվող պատռվածք, արգանդի սպիի անլիարժեքություն։
3.	Պրեէկլամպսիայի ծանր ձևերը և էկլամպիսան, որոնք սպառնում են կնոջ կյանքին և հեշտոցային ծննդալուծման համար պայմաններ չկան։
4.	Նորմալ տեղակայման ընկերքի վաղաժամ շերտազատում անպատրաստ ծննդաբերական ուղիների դեպքում։
5.	Արտասեռական ախտաբանության ծանր ձևեր, որոնք կարող են հանգեցնել կնոջ հաշմանդամության կամ մահվան։
6.	Անատոմիական նեղ կոնք երրորդ-չորրորդ աստիճանի։
7.	Փոքր կոնքի էկզոստոզներ և ուռուցքներ, կոնքի ոսկրերի ձևախախտումներ, որոնք խոչընդոտում են ծննդաբերությանը։
8.	Հեշտոցի պլաստիկ վիրահատություններ, վերականգնված կամ գործող խուղակներ։
9.	Արգանդի վզիկի և հեշտոցի երակների արտահայտված վարիկոզ լայնացում։
10. Հեշտոցի արտահայտված նեղացումներ, արգանդի վզիկի սպիական ձևախախտումներ։
11.	Արգանդի վզիկի քաղցկեղ։
Պտղի կողմից բացարձակ ցուցում է.
1.	պորտալարի արտանկումը և սկսվող շնչահեղձուկը, երբ անհնարին է ծննդա-
բերությունն արագ ավարտել բնական ուղիներով,
2.	հղիի հանկարծակի մահ և հոգեվարքային վիճակ։
Հարաբերական ցուցումներ
1.	Պտղի և կոնքի չափսերի կլինիկական անհամապատասխանություն։
2.	Արգանդի սպիի դեպքում, որը մինչև ծննդաբերությունը գնահատվել է որպես լիարժեք, ծննդաբերության ժամանակ ծագում են նրա անլիարժեքության նշանները։
3.	Նախորդ կեսարյան հատման հետևյալ ցուցումները պահանջում են կեսարյան հատում.
ա. նեղ կոնք և արտասեռական կայուն ախտաբանության առկայությունը, 
բ. անամնեզում երկու և ավելի կեսարյան հատում,
գ. նախորդ կեսարյան հատման ժամանակ և հետո սեպտիկ բարդություններ, ինչպես նաև տվյալ ծննդաբերության ժամանակ ծագած բարդություններ խոշոր պտուղ, կոնքային առաջադրություն, պտղի գլխի ապախոնարհված ձևեր, պտղի ոչ ճիշտ դրություններ, գերհասություն, ծննդաբերական ուժերի թուլություն։
4.	Ծննդաբերական գործունեության թուլություն, որը չի ենթարկվում բուժման։
5.	Պտղի գլխի ոչ ճիշտ ներդրումներ (ճակատային, դիմային ներդրում, պտղի գլխի բարձր ուղիղ կանգնում և այլն)։
6.	Պտղի միջաձիգ և թեք դրություն։
7.	Թեթև աստիճանի պրեէկլամպսիան պրոգրեսիվող ընթացքով, բուժման անարդյունավետության, անպատրաստ ծննդաբերական ուղիների պայմաններում։
8.	Բարդացած մանկաբարձագինեկոլոգիական անամնեզ (չբերություն, վաղածնություն, ինքնաբեր վիժումներ, պտղի ծննդաբերության ժամանակահատվածի (ինտրանատալ) մահ, հղիություն արհեստական բեղմնավորման միջոցով։
9.	Արգանդի վզիկի սպիական փոփոխություններ նախորդ ծննդաբերություններից հետո։
10.	Արգանդի բազմահանգույց միոմա։
11.	Արգանդի զարգացման արատներ։
12. Պտղի սկսվող շնչահեղձուկ երբ չկան ծննդաբերությունը արագ ավարտելու
հնարավորություններ։
13. Պտղի միջաձիգ և թեք դրությունը առաջավոր շատ կլինիկաներում համարվում է բացարձակ ցուցում։
Ներկայումս ավելի հաճախ հանդես են գալիս հետևյալ զուգակցված ցուցումները։ 	
Զուգակցված ցուցումներ
1.	Առաջին ծննդաբերությունը 30 և ավելի բարձր տարիքում։
2.	Կոնքային առաջադրություն զուգակցված նեղ կոնքի, խոշոր պտղի, պտղաջրերի վաղաժամ արտահոսքի հետ։
3.	Պտղի ներարգանդային թթվածնաքաղց և ֆետոպլացենտար անբավարարու¬թյուն բուժման անարդյունավետության դեպքում
4.	Խոշոր պտուղ։
5.	Գերհասուն հղիություն։
6.	Արգանդի վզիկի անձիգություն ծննդաբերական գործունեության անարդյու-նավետության և անջուր շրջանի մեծացման ֆոնի վրա։
7.	Անամնեզում ամլություն, դաշտանային ֆունկցիայի կայուն խանգարում, ինդուկցված հղիություն։
8.	Անամնեզում անզավակություն, մեռելածնություն, ինքնաբեր վիժումներ, պտղի շուրջծնական մահ։
9.	Արտասեռական հիվանդություններ և հղիության հիպերտենզիաները զուգակցված այլ ախտաբանության հետ։
Պլանային կեսարյան հատումը ցանկալի է կատարել ծննդաբերական գործունեության սկսվելուն զուգընթաց։
Տարբերում են հեշտոցային (փոքր) և որովայնային կեսարյան հատում, որն իր հերթին բաժանվում է արտաորովայնամզային (էքստրապերիտոնեալ) և ներորովայնամզային (տրանսպերիտոնեալ) տիպերի։
Արտաորովայնամզային կեսարյան հատումը կատարվում է ամնիոնիտի, երկարատև անջուր շրջանի, վարակվածության մեծ ռիսկի և նրա բացահայտ նշանների դեպքում, որովայնի խոռոչի վարակումից խուսափելու նպատակով։ Ներկայումս հիմնականում կատարվում է կեսարյան հատում արգանդի ստորին սեգմենտում։
Անզգայացումը իրականացվում է ընդհանուր ներշնչափողային կամ տեղային շուրջկարծրենային (էպիդուրալ) մեթոդներով։ Ընդհանուր անզգայացման պահից մինչև պտղի դուրս բերման ժամանակահատվածը չպետք է գերազանցի 10 րոպեն, քանի որ օգտագործվող թմրանյութերը բացասաբար են անդրադառնում պտղի վրա` հանգեցնելով նրա ընկճման և հարմարախանգարման համախտանիշների։
*

----------

Amarysa (15.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.03.2010)

----------


## armmama

> Վազգեն ջան, երեխան մոր արգանդում հարմարվում է լույս աշխարհ գալու բոլոր բարդույթներին: Դրա համար էլ երեխայի գլուխն է լինում ամենամեծ օրգանը, դրա համար էլ երեխայի ոսկորները բավական փափուկ են: Գիտնականներն ապացուցել են, որ երեխան մոր ծննդաբերական ուղիներով անցնելիս բացարձակապես ցավ չի զգում: 
> Իսկ տրավմաներ կարող է ստանալ սխալ մանկաբարձական գործունեությունից:


Իսկ լսել եք արդյոք այն մասին, որ կեսարյան հատման  միջոցով լույս աշխարհ եկած մարդիք ավելի խելացի են լինում քանի որ գլխուղեղը բոլորովին չի սեղմվում արգանդից դւրս գալուց?

http://armmama.ucoz.ru/publ/kesarjat...rski/5-1-0-110

----------


## AMzone

առանց մեկնաբանություն.
http://mediakadr.ru/news/1236/shok_v...snaruzhi_video

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> առանց մեկնաբանություն.
> http://mediakadr.ru/news/1236/shok_v...snaruzhi_video


Մի րոպե ես ինչեր, չջոգի՞

----------


## AMzone

Հնդկաստանում երեխայա ծնվել,  սիրտը դրսից, ու ապրումա, հիմա պատրաստում են վիրահատություն անել, դնել ներսը,  ետ տիպի դեպք 1 անգամելա եղել, ամերիկայում,  ու ետ երեխուն արել են 15 վիրահատություն,  ու մինչև 35 տարեկան ապրելա ամերիկացին, հիմա նույնը ուզում են ես հնդիկ երեխուն անեն.:

----------

Ապե Ջան (09.05.2010)

----------


## ivy

Սովետական դպրոցի գինեկոլոգիան ինձ մեկ-մեկ ափերից հանում է, հատկապես, երբ խոսքը գնում է ծննդաբերությանը: Մենակ Հայսատանը չի, բոլոր նախկին սովետական երկրներն էլ էդ ճամփեն բռնած գնում են: 

Բացասական կողմերից մեկը (մնացածներից չեմ խոսի, որ շատ չզյարանամ  :Jpit:  ) էն է, որ առաջին անգամ ծննդաբերող 30-ն անց կանանց, անկախ ամեն ինչից, ուղարկում են կեսարյանի: 
Փաստորեն, ես էլ որ Հայաստանում ունենայի բալիկիս, պիտի ուղարկեին պլանավորած կեսարյանի՝ միայն տարիքը որպես որոշիչ գործոն վերցնելով: :Fool: 
Հենց հատկապես երեսունն անց կանանց պիտի ամեն ձևով օժանդակել, որ բնական ճանապարհով ծննդաբերեն, որպեսզի նորից մայրանալու համար հնարավորինս շատ ժամանակ մնա. դե կեսարյանից հետո ստիպված են երկար սպասել՝ մինչև նորից հղաիանալու փորձեր անելը, դա լուրջ վիրահատություն է:
Իսկ էստեղ լրիվ թարս են: Սենց միանգամից պիտակ են կպցնում՝ մեծ է, չի կարողանա բնականով ու վերջ: Կամ էլ իրենց գլուխն են սթրեսներից ազատում...

Ես կեսարյանով ունենալուն միայն կողմ եմ, եթե դրա համար կան հիմնավոր պատճառներ ու դրանով թե երեխային, թե մորը ազատում են շատ խնդիրներից կամ նույնիսկ կյանք փրկում: Բայց ոչ էս դեպքում: Մի հատ հլը փորձեք, կարող է էդ կինը շատ էլ հանգիստ ծննդաբերում է ինքն իրենով, եթե չստացվի, էդ կեսարյանը հա էլ կա, անպայման չի պլանավորած լինի, կարող է և իրավիճակի թելադրանքով լինել:

Էդպես իմ 31 տարեկան ծանոթներից մեկին, որն իր առաջնեկին էր սպասում, բժիշկը միանգամից ասել էլ՝ կեսարյան: Նա էլ ընդդիմացել էր, թե՝ ասեք, ինչ պատճառով: Բժիշկն էլ սենց խղճահարությամբ. «Դե տարիքդ»...
Սա էլ երկու ոտքը դրել էր մի կոշիկի մեջ, թե եթե ոչ մի բժշկական անհաժեշտություն չկա, բնականով եմ ունենալու: Ահագին քննարկումների ու գնալ-գալոցիի արդյունքում ի վերջո բժիշկը տեղի էր տվել: Էդ աղջիկն էլ նորմալ ծննդաբերել էր մի ժամվա (!) մեջ՝ առանց որևէ, անգամ չնչին բարդության: Մինչև հիմա պատմում է իր բժշկի մանթրաժը:  :Smile:  Պիտի լրիվ իզուր տեղը տանեին վիրահատության...

----------

Apsara (12.04.2012), Cassiopeia (12.04.2012), Freeman (13.04.2012), murmushka (12.04.2012), Դեկադա (12.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.04.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

> Բացասական կողմերից մեկը (մնացածներից չեմ խոսի, որ շատ չզյարանամ  ) էն է, որ առաջին անգամ ծննդաբերող 30-ն անց կանանց, անկախ ամեն ինչից, ուղարկում են կեսարյանի:


Ivy ջան, ասեմ, որ էդքան էլ էդպես չի, որ հանգիստ լինես։ Ընկերուհիս 34-ում ունեցավ, շատ հանգիստ, ու ոչ ոք իրան չէր համոզել կեսարյանի գնալ, շատ հանգիստ ազատվեց՝ առանց ոչ մի կարի։ Մյուս ընկերուհիս ու ես էլ 36 էինք, ու էլի բնական պետք ա ունենայինք, պարզապես երկուսիս դեպքում էլ վերջում խնդիրներ առաջացան տարբեր բնույթի։ Ես օրինակ ի սկզբանե հակված էի կեսարյանի, իմ բժշկուհին ինձ համոզեց, որ պետք է բնական ունենամ, ասում էր տարիքը հեչ կապ չունի, քեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ինչի համար դանակի տակ ընկնես, ամեն դեպքում վիրահատություն ա։ Ու արդյունքում համոզել էր։ Երբ գնացի դոպլերի, Աբովյան Դավիթի մոտ, ինքն էլ լավագույն գինեկոլոգներից է համարվում, իրեն էլ հարցրի, թե ինչ խորհուրդ կտա, ասեց տարիքը բացարձակ կապ չունի, 40 տարեկաններ կան 20 տարեկանից լավ են ազատվում, դու խնդիր չունես, բնականաբար պետք ա բնական փորձես, իսկ հակառակ դեպքում կեսարյանը կա ու կա։

----------

Apsara (12.04.2012), Cassiopeia (12.04.2012), Freeman (13.04.2012), ivy (12.04.2012), Լուսաբեր (12.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ivy ջան, ասեմ, որ էդքան էլ էդպես չի, որ հանգիստ լինես։ Ընկերուհիս 34-ում ունեցավ, շատ հանգիստ, ու ոչ ոք իրան չէր համոզել կեսարյանի գնալ, շատ հանգիստ ազատվեց՝ առանց ոչ մի կարի։ Մյուս ընկերուհիս ու ես էլ 36 էինք, ու էլի բնական պետք ա ունենայինք, պարզապես երկուսիս դեպքում էլ վերջում խնդիրներ առաջացան տարբեր բնույթի։ Ես օրինակ ի սկզբանե հակված էի կեսարյանի, իմ բժշկուհին ինձ համոզեց, որ պետք է բնական ունենամ, ասում էր տարիքը հեչ կապ չունի, քեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ինչի համար դանակի տակ ընկնես, ամեն դեպքում վիրահատություն ա։ Ու արդյունքում համոզել էր։ Երբ գնացի դոպլերի, Աբովյան Դավիթի մոտ, ինքն էլ լավագույն գինեկոլոգներից է համարվում, իրեն էլ հարցրի, թե ինչ խորհուրդ կտա, ասեց տարիքը բացարձակ կապ չունի, 40 տարեկաններ կան 20 տարեկանից լավ են ազատվում, դու խնդիր չունես, բնականաբար պետք ա բնական փորձես, իսկ հակառակ դեպքում կեսարյանը կա ու կա։


Վայ, ինչ լավ է, շատ ուրախացա, ինձ թվում էր՝ համատարած են էդպես:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2012)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հին դարդերս իրար տվեցիք։ 
Հիմա որ մտածում եմ, որ երկու ամսից էլի մի երկու ամսով ապրելու եմ հետվիրահատական շրջան, դրան գումարած երկու տարուց ոչ շուտ չեմ կարող մտածել հաջորդի մասին... բռռռռռռռռռռ
Չհաշված կեսարյանի այլ տխուր պահերը։ Առաջինի ժամանակ ընտրեցի անզգայացման տեղային տարբերակը, բայց վերջին պահին ՉՊ-ի պատճառով ընդհանուր անզգայացում տվեցին ու էն, որ չես լսում երեխուդ առաջին ճիչը, ամենավատ մտքերն ա մոտդ առաջացնում, ինչքան էլ կողքից ասեն, որ երեխայի հետ ամեն ինչ լավ ա, միևնույնն ա, մտածում ես, վիրահատված ես՝ հանգստացնում են, չեն ուզում անհանգստացնել։ Մանավանդ, որ երեխան ասենք կյուվեզի կարիք ունի, ու առաջին (նույնիսկ երկորդ) օրը մոտդ չեն բերի ու դու քո հանգիստը չես գտնի, մինչև չգնաս, երեխայիդ չտեսնես...
Կեսարյանն ահավոր է։ 
Եթե ինձ հնարավորություն ընձեռվեր, ես հաստատ երկրորդս բնականով կունենայի, բայց ցավոք ...  :Sad:

----------

Apsara (12.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.04.2012)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հավելեմ կեսարյանի մի վատ հատկություն էլ՝ հետագա հղիությունների բարդությունները, որ կարող է կարերի շրջանում կպումներ առաջանալ, ինչքան էլ հղիությունների միջև ժամկետները պահպանվեն, կարերը կարող են տեղի տալ ու մահացու վտանգ ներկայացնեն թե մոր, թե պտղի համար և էն, որ կեսարյանի կարի հատվածից փորի մկաններն ավելի են կախվում ու հետևաբար տգեղորեն թուլանում... հաճելի չի հաստատ։

----------

Apsara (12.04.2012), ivy (12.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.04.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

> Հին դարդերս իրար տվեցիք։ 
> Հիմա որ մտածում եմ, որ երկու ամսից էլի մի երկու ամսով ապրելու եմ հետվիրահատական շրջան, դրան գումարած երկու տարուց ոչ շուտ չեմ կարող մտածել հաջորդի մասին... բռռռռռռռռռռ
> Չհաշված կեսարյանի այլ տխուր պահերը։ Առաջինի ժամանակ ընտրեցի անզգայացման տեղային տարբերակը, բայց վերջին պահին ՉՊ-ի պատճառով ընդհանուր անզգայացում տվեցին ու էն, որ չես լսում երեխուդ առաջին ճիչը, ամենավատ մտքերն ա մոտդ առաջացնում, ինչքան էլ կողքից ասեն, որ երեխայի հետ ամեն ինչ լավ ա, միևնույնն ա, մտածում ես, վիրահատված ես՝ հանգստացնում են, չեն ուզում անհանգստացնել։ Մանավանդ, որ երեխան ասենք կյուվեզի կարիք ունի, ու առաջին (նույնիսկ երկորդ) օրը մոտդ չեն բերի ու դու քո հանգիստը չես գտնի, մինչև չգնաս, երեխայիդ չտեսնես...
> Կեսարյանն ահավոր է։ 
> Եթե ինձ հնարավորություն ընձեռվեր, ես հաստատ երկրորդս բնականով կունենայի, բայց ցավոք ...


Վեռ, էդ դեպքում ճիշտ ես, բայց ես էպիդուրալով եմ ունեցել, ու հետո էնքան գոհ էի, որ էդպես ստացվեց ու կեսարյան էղավ  :Jpit: )))))) Ամբողջ ընթացքում իմ համար ուրախ պառկած էի, խոսում էին, ծիծաղացնում էին, մեկ էլ ասում են վաաայ, ծնվում ա, դու ուրախ ժպտում ես, ոչ մի տեղդ չի ցավում, հանում են, տանում են քեզնից մի քիչ հեռու մաքրտեն փաթաթեն բերեն, էդ ամեն ինչին հետևում էի ու լացում, իսկական երջանկության արցունքները էդ ժամանակ հասկացա որն ա։ Դե հետո էլ մի 20 օր ա էլի հիմնական դիսկոմֆորտը, էդքան բնականի դեպքում էլ ա լինում։ Ամեն դեպքում էկել եմ 3-րդ օրը տուն ու սկսել ամեն ինչ անել՝ էրեխա, ճաշ, տուն մաքրել, հյուրեր ընդունել։

----------

Apsara (12.04.2012), ivy (12.04.2012), murmushka (12.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.04.2012)

----------


## Apsara

Ինչ ուզում է լինի, ինչքան էլ բնական ծնունդը խնդիրներով ու կարերով ընթանա, մեկա կինը դրանից ետո ավելի շուտ ա վերականգնվում, քան կեսարյանից հետո, 
 էպիդուրյալին էլ կողմ չեմ, քանզի գտնում եմ, որ խելամիտ չի  վտանգել ողնաշարի առողջությունը հանուն բնական անցողիկ և արագ մոռացվող ցավերը չզգալու համար: Դեռևս չծննդաբերած աղջիկներին ասեմ, որ չլսեն վախենալու հեքիաթները ու չհավատան, որ եսիմինչ ահավոր բան ա էդ: Հիշեք, որ մարդիկ հակված են իրենց ցավերը, հիվանդությունները և դարդերը ներկայացնել գերադրական աստիճանով: Վստահեք  բնությանը, ինքը նենց լավ ա նախատեսել ամեն ինչ, որ էլ ասելու չի:

Մեկ էլ էն որ կինոներում մառոժնի են ուտում մեկ էլ սկսում են հիստերիկի պես գոռալ, թե վսո ծնվում ա, էդ էլա սուտ, պրոցեսը բավականին դանդաղ ու հետզհետե ա զարգանում:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.04.2012), ivy (12.04.2012), Ripsim (13.04.2012), Գեա (12.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.04.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

Լրիվ համամիտ եմ Apsara-ի հետ, եթե ամեն ինչ նորմալ է՝ բնականը ճիշտ է, մարդիկ կան ընդամենը ցավից վախենալով գնում են կեսարյանի։ Պարզապես իմացեք, որ հակառակ դեպքում կեսարյանն էլ սարսափելի բան չի, էդ էլ իր հմայքն ու գեղեցկությունը ունի  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (12.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Դեռևս չծննդաբերած աղջիկներին ասեմ, որ չլսեն վախենալու հեքիաթները ու չհավատան, որ եսիմինչ ահավոր բան ա էդ: Հիշեք, որ մարդիկ հակված են իրենց ցավերը, հիվանդությունները և դարդերը ներկայացնել գերադրական աստիճանով: Վստահեք  բնությանը, ինքը նենց լավ ա նախատեսել ամեն ինչ, որ էլ ասելու չի:


Ինձ թվում է՝ ընդհանրապես ոչ մեկի ծննդաբերության պատմությունը՝ ոչ միայն սարսափելիները, այլև հեքիաթայինները, չարժի լսել. միևնույն է քոնը լրիվ ուրիշ է լինելու: Ամեն օրգանիզմ առանձնահատուկ է ու ինչ-որ մեկի պատմությունը լսելուց հաստատ չես կարող  պատկերացում կազմել, թե կոնկրետ քո դեպքում ոնց դա կլինի:
Ես ինքս հնարավոր բոլոր ծանոթներից լսել էի իրենց ծննդաբերությունների մասին, բացի դրանից ինտերնետում ինչքան նման պատմություն կարող էի գտնել, բոլորը կարդացել էի: Հատկապես ուզում էի իմանալ, թե մարդիկ ոնց են նկարագրում կծկումները, ինչ տեսակի ցավ է դա, որ կարողանամ ինչ-որ պատկերացում կազմել: 
Միայն ծննդաբերության ժամանակ ես հասկանում, որ էդ ամբողջ լսածն ու կարդացածը էս պահին քեզ հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, ու ոչ էլ թե ինչ-որ ձևով հասկացել էիր, թե ինչ ես զգալու:  :Smile: 
Ուրիշների պատմությունները լսելու փոխարեն ընդամենն արժի դրական հույզերով լի ու ֆիզիկապես ակտիվ հղիություն անցկացնել, որ թե մարմնով, թե հոգով պատրաստ լինես հնարավորինս հեշտ ծննդաբերությանը:

----------

Apsara (19.04.2012), Ariadna (12.04.2012), Cassiopeia (12.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.04.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Ivy ջան, ասեմ, որ էդքան էլ էդպես չի, որ հանգիստ լինես։ Ընկերուհիս 34-ում ունեցավ, շատ հանգիստ, ու ոչ ոք իրան չէր համոզել կեսարյանի գնալ, շատ հանգիստ ազատվեց՝ առանց ոչ մի կարի։ Մյուս ընկերուհիս ու ես էլ 36 էինք, ու էլի բնական պետք ա ունենայինք, պարզապես երկուսիս դեպքում էլ վերջում խնդիրներ առաջացան տարբեր բնույթի։ Ես օրինակ ի սկզբանե հակված էի կեսարյանի, իմ բժշկուհին ինձ համոզեց, որ պետք է բնական ունենամ, ասում էր տարիքը հեչ կապ չունի, քեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ինչի համար դանակի տակ ընկնես, ամեն դեպքում վիրահատություն ա։ Ու արդյունքում համոզել էր։ Երբ գնացի դոպլերի, Աբովյան Դավիթի մոտ, ինքն էլ լավագույն գինեկոլոգներից է համարվում, իրեն էլ հարցրի, թե ինչ խորհուրդ կտա, ասեց տարիքը բացարձակ կապ չունի, 40 տարեկաններ կան 20 տարեկանից լավ են ազատվում, դու խնդիր չունես, բնականաբար պետք ա բնական փորձես, իսկ հակառակ դեպքում կեսարյանը կա ու կա։


 Արիադնա ջան էդ խնդիրը սուր  է դրվում  առաջնածինների համար, դուք երևի արդեն մի անգամ ծննդաբերել եք, դրա համար էլ խնդիրներ չեն առաջացրել...

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2012)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Արիադնա ջան էդ խնդիրը սուր  է դրվում  առաջնածինների համար, դուք երևի արդեն մի անգամ ծննդաբերել եք, դրա համար էլ խնդիրներ չեն առաջացրել...


Ինքս գիտեմ դեպք, երբ 36-ամյա առաջնածինը ինքն իր ուժերով է ունեցել։ Չնայած տվյալ դեպքում նա ինքը բժշկուհի էր ու կարողացել էր համոզել իրեն ծննդալուծող բժշկին՝ կեսարյանի չդիմել։

----------


## Գեա

> Ինքս գիտեմ դեպք, երբ 36-ամյա առաջնածինը ինքն իր ուժերով է ունեցել։ Չնայած տվյալ դեպքում նա ինքը բժշկուհի էր ու կարողացել էր համոզել իրեն ծննդալուծող բժշկին՝ կեսարյանի չդիմել։


Cassiopeia ես հո չեմ ասում, թե 36 տարեկանում կինը չի կարող ինքնուրույն ծննդաբերել, ես սովետական դպրոցի "դեֆեկտն" եմ պարզաբանում, հիմանակոնում կպնում են առաջնածիններին, որովհետև նրանց մոտ իրոք ծննդաբերությունը ավելի  դժվար է ընթանում ու չափորոշիչներով կեսարյանի ցուցումը կա: Իսկ ընդհանրապես համաձայն եմ այն մտքի հետ ,որ նույնիսկ քառասուն տարեկանում պետք է փորձել ինքնուրույն ծննդաբերել, նույնիսկ առաջնածին լինելու դեպքում, ի դեպ ես նման լիքը դեպքեր գիտեմ. արդյունքում կինն է որոշողը:
ՀԳ ցավոք մինչև էս վերջերս կեսարյանի պոպուլյար ու բժշկի կողմից գովազդված  լինելու մեջ մի  տխուր պահ կար, այդ դեպքում բժիշկը ահագին  գումար էր աշխատում, հիմա իրենք էլ են ավելորդ կեսարյաններից խուսափում , պայմանավորված նրանով , որ մարդիկ արդեն գիտեն, ծննդօգնությունը Հայաստանում անվճար է , դե բժիշկն էլ  սկսում է խուսափել ավելորդ վիրահատություն անելուց, միևնունն է մեջը փող չկա...

----------


## Ariadna

> Արիադնա ջան էդ խնդիրը սուր  է դրվում  առաջնածինների համար, դուք երևի արդեն մի անգամ ծննդաբերել եք, դրա համար էլ խնդիրներ չեն առաջացրել...


Չէ, Գեա ջան, երբեք չէի ծննդաբերել ճիշտն ասած, առաջին դեպքն էր  :Smile:  Ուղղակի բժիշկս շատ լավն էր ու շատ առողջ դատողություն ուներ։ Նույնիսկ չթողեց որևէ վիտամին խմեմ, ասում էր ամեն ինչ մոտդ նորմալ ա, սեզոնն էլ մրգի սեզոն, ինչի համար վիտամին նշանակեմ։

Հ.Գ. Ու ի դեպ, ես ինչքան հասկացա, էդ անվճարն էլ ա հարաբերական։ Մենք ամեն դեպքում 300$ տվեցինք, քանի որ մինչև էդ ասել էր 80-100հազար արժի, եթե իրեն գիշերը կանչենք, դե էդ բնականի համար էինք պայմանավորվել։ Հետո իմացա, որ կեսարյանն էլ մոտ 120հազար արժի։ Բայց դե եթե գնաս օդի մեջ, հերթապահ բժշկի հույսով, անվճար է իհարկե։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> ՀԳ ցավոք մինչև էս վերջերս կեսարյանի պոպուլյար ու բժշկի կողմից գովազդված  լինելու մեջ մի  տխուր պահ կար, այդ դեպքում բժիշկը ահագին  գումար էր աշխատում, հիմա իրենք էլ են ավելորդ կեսարյաններից խուսափում , պայմանավորված նրանով , որ մարդիկ արդեն գիտեն, ծննդօգնությունը Հայաստանում անվճար է , դե բժիշկն էլ  սկսում է խուսափել ավելորդ վիրահատություն անելուց, միևնունն է մեջը փող չկա...


Ցավոք սրտի, որոշ հիվանդանոցներում ծննդօգնության անվճար լինելը պարզապես միֆ է։ Ծննդատուն գիտեմ, որտեղ (մարտ ամսվա դրությամբ) նորմալ ծննդալուծելու համար 60000, իսկ կեսարյանի համար՝ 100000 դրամ էին պահանջում։

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ցավոք սրտի, որոշ հիվանդանոցներում ծննդօգնության անվճար լինելը պարզապես միֆ է։ Ծննդատուն գիտեմ, որտեղ (մարտ ամսվա դրությամբ) նորմալ ծննդալուծելու համար 60000, իսկ կեսարյանի համար՝ 100000 դրամ էին պահանջում։


Վեռ, փաստորեն, իմ հիվանդանոցը ավելի տանկաբազառ ա էղել ։ՃՃՃ Չնայած ես ինչքան հասկացա սենց էր. գին չէին ասում, ու եթե գիշերը զանգեիր կարող ա և չգար, չգիտեմ, մինչև որ ծանոթ մեջ գցեցի, ասեց 80-100 հազար։ Եթե ծանոթ չլինես վախենում են գին ասել։

----------


## ivy

Ան, բժիշկդ ո՞վ էր, եթե գաղտնիք չի:

----------


## Գեա

ինչքան ես գիտեմ, հղին իրավունք ունի ընտրելու բժշկին, հիվանդանոցը իր ցանկությամբ, ու եթե բուժ հիմնարկը պետական է , ապա ծննդօգնությունն էլ է անվճար, կանանց կոնսուլտացիայում դրա համար սերտիֆիկատ են տալիս, ուրիշ բան է , որ մեր մոտ հայավարի ելքը գտել են, թե ոնց մարդկանց մատների վրա ֆռռացնեն: 
Ինչ ասեմ, մի բան հաստատ է օնկո հիվանդությունների բուժումն ու ծննդօգնությունը մեր  երկրում օրենքով անվճար է ...
 ՀԳ Բայց դե լրիվ հավատում եմ , որ գինեկոլոգներն ու ակուշերները փող աշխատելու ելքը գտել են, եսիմ չեմ էլ կարողանում մարդավարի մեղադրեմ նրանց, 40 հազ ստացող բժշկից որակ սպասել անհնար է, ու վտանգավոր է դառնում այդպիսի ծառայությունից օգտվելը... երևի դրա համար էլ մարդիկ սուսուփուս տալիս են պահանջված գումարը...

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Մի անգամ կեսարյանով ծննդաբերած կինը երկրորդ անգամ բնական կարող է՞ ծննդաբերել:

----------


## ivy

> Մի անգամ կեսարյանով ծննդաբերած կինը երկրորդ անգամ բնական կարող է՞ ծննդաբերել:


Եթե երկրորդ անգամ ոչ մի ուրիշ գործոն չկա բնական ծննդաբերության դեմ խոսող (բացի նախկին կեսարյանից), էստեղ հաստատ առանց պրոբլեմի թողնում են երկրորդը բնական ճանապարհով ծննդաբերել: 
Չգիտեմ Հայաստանում ոնց է, բայց կարդացել եմ, որ Ռուսաստանից կանայք երբեմն գալիս են Գերմանիայում ծննդաբերելու հենց էդ պատճառով, որովհետև իրենց երկրում երկրորդ անգամ չեն թողնում բնական ծննդաբերություն, եթե առաջինն արդեն կեսարյան է եղել:

----------

Ֆոտոն (13.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ Գերմանիայում, կարծում եմ նաև ուրիշ արևմտյան երկրներում էնպես է արված, որ կինը ընտրության հնարավորություն ունենա: Իր ծննդաբերությունն է վերջին հաշվով: Ու էս դեպքում հակառակն էլ է գործում. եթե ոչ մի բժշկական պատճառ չկա կեսարյանի համար, բայց կինը միևնույն է ուզում է կեսարյանով ունենալ, էդպես էլ ունենում է:
Մի խոսքով, ամեն ինչ անում են, որ հնարավորինս քո ուզածով լինի:

----------

Ֆոտոն (13.04.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Եթե երկրորդ անգամ ոչ մի ուրիշ գործոն չկա բնական ծննդաբերության դեմ խոսող (բացի նախկին կեսարյանից), էստեղ հաստատ առանց պրոբլեմի թողնում են երկրորդը բնական ճանապարհով ծննդաբերել: 
> Չգիտեմ Հայաստանում ոնց է, բայց կարդացել եմ, որ Ռուսաստանից կանայք երբեմն գալիս են Գերմանիայում ծննդաբերելու հենց էդ պատճառով, որովհետև իրենց երկրում երկրորդ անգամ չեն թողնում բնական ծննդաբերություն, եթե առաջինն արդեն կեսարյան է եղել:


Ես էդպիսի տպավորություն ունեի, որ եթե առաջինը կեսարյան է, ամբողջ կյանքումդ միայն կեսարյանով ես կարող: Լավ է, որ էդպես չի:  :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ան, բժիշկդ ո՞վ էր, եթե գաղտնիք չի:


Րիպ, ընթացքը մեկի մոտ եմ էղել, իսկ ծննդաբերությունը ուրիշի։ Բայց հենց սկզբից էդ ծնունդ ընդունող բժիշկն ա տարել ընթացիկ էդ աղջկա մոտ ու շատ գոհ էի։ Հենց ինքը համոզեց, որ բնականի գնամ, ես ի սկզբանե կեսարյան էի ուզում։ Էնքան դրական մարդ էր, լավ աուրայով։ Անունը Լիլիթ Մարատովնա Զոհրաբյան։ Միակ մարդը, որին էրեխուս խաթեր փեշիս քարերը թափել եմ ու անուն հայրանունով եմ դիմել. կատեգորիկ դեմ եմ Հայաստանում ռուսական դիմելաձև օգտագործելուն, բայց դե բժիշկները խախտված են էդ հողի վրա, չգիտեմ քանի տարի ա պետք, որ ազատվեն անուն–հայրանունով դիմվելու բարդույթից  :Jpit:  Ազատող բժշկիս անունը չեմ ուզում գրեմ, քանզի արդեն ասեցի, որ փող եմ տվել, կարող ա վնասեմ իրեն, եթե կուզես PM-ով կգրեմ  :Smile:

----------

ivy (13.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (14.04.2012)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հայաստանում էլ որոշ դեպքերում «թույլ են տալիս» առաջին կեսարյանից հետո նորմալ ծննդաբերել։ Կախված ապագա մոր համառությունից։ Բայց հիմնականում կեսարյանից հետո ուղարկում են կեսարյան։

----------

Ariadna (13.04.2012), ivy (13.04.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես էդպիսի տպավորություն ունեի, որ եթե առաջինը կեսարյան է, ամբողջ կյանքումդ միայն կեսարյանով ես կարող: Լավ է, որ էդպես չի:


Ջուլ, ես ինչքան գիտեմ էստեղ եթե առաջինը կեսարյան ա, հետո կեսարյան են անում, միգուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց միշտ էդպես եմ իմացել։

----------


## Ariadna

> Ի դեպ Գերմանիայում, կարծում եմ նաև ուրիշ արևմտյան երկրներում էնպես է արված, որ կինը ընտրության հնարավորություն ունենա: Իր ծննդաբերությունն է վերջին հաշվով: Ու էս դեպքում հակառակն էլ է գործում. եթե ոչ մի բժշկական պատճառ չկա կեսարյանի համար, բայց կինը միևնույն է ուզում է կեսարյանով ունենալ, էդպես էլ ունենում է:
> Մի խոսքով, ամեն ինչ անում են, որ հնարավորինս քո ուզածով լինի:


Րիպ ջան, էստեղ էլ եթե դու կեսարյան ուզես, քեզ ոչ ոք չի ստիպի բնական ունենալ։ Իմ բժիշկն էլ էր ասում, ասում էր ինչ լավ ա, որ դու բնական ես ուզում, կան, գալիս են 20 տարեկան, ու կեսարյան ուզում, չենք կարողանում համոզել, որ բնականի գնա։ Բայց դե իհարկե, էսպես թե էնպես, էստեղն ու էնտեղը չես համեմատի։ Սերզին որ կարդում էի, ասում ա` եթե որոշել եք ջրի մեջ ունենալ, նախօրոք զգուշացրեք ձեր բժշկին, որ պատրաստեն  :Jpit:  Հաստատ, հեսա ասեցինք ու պատրաստեցին   :Smile:

----------

ivy (13.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Րիպ ջան, էստեղ էլ եթե դու կեսարյան ուզես, քեզ ոչ ոք չի ստիպի բնական ունենալ։ Իմ բժիշկն էլ էր ասում, ասում էր ինչ լավ ա, որ դու բնական ես ուզում, կան, գալիս են 20 տարեկան, ու կեսարյան ուզում, չենք կարողանում համոզել, որ բնականի գնա։ Բայց դե իհարկե, էսպես թե էնպես, էստեղն ու էնտեղը չես համեմատի։ Սերզին որ կարդում էի, ասում ա` եթե որոշել եք ջրի մեջ ունենալ, նախօրոք զգուշացրեք ձեր բժշկին, որ պատրաստեն  Հաստատ, հեսա ասեցինք ու պատրաստեցին


Էստեղ դե ամեն ծնարան հատուկ լողավազաններ ունի ծննդաբերության: Կարող ես նախապես պլանավորել ջրում ծննդաբերությունը (ինչպես օրինակ իմ դեպքում էր) կամ էլ էդ պահին որոշես: 
Ուրիշ նենց հետաքրքիր բաներ կան էդ ծնարաններում՝ ճոճվող աթոռներ, եսիմ ինչեր: Ամեն դիրքով կարող ես ծննդաբերել: Բայց դե մեկ ա, որ մինչև ծննդաբերությունը գնում ես ծնարանները նայելու, ընտրելու, ինչքան էլ կայֆ-մայֆ հարմարություններ են սարքած, էդ ամեն ինչը ահավոր վախենալու ա թվում:  :Jpit:

----------

Apsara (19.04.2012), Ariadna (13.04.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

> Էստեղ դե ամեն ծնարան հատուկ լողավազաններ ունի ծննդաբերության: Կարող ես նախապես պլանավորել ջրում ծննդաբերությունը (ինչպես օրինակ իմ դեպքում էր) կամ էլ էդ պահին որոշես: 
> Ուրիշ նենց հետաքրքիր բաներ կան էդ ծնարաններում՝ ճոճվող աթոռներ, եսիմ ինչեր: Ամեն դիրքով կարող ես ծննդաբերել: Բայց դե մեկ ա, որ մինչև ծննդաբերությունը գնում ես ծնարանները նայելու, ընտրելու, ինչքան էլ կայֆ-մայֆ հարմարություններ են սարքած, էդ ամեն ինչը ահավոր վախենալու ա թվում:


Դու ջրում ե՞ս ունեցել, ես չգիտեի, ինչ կայֆ ա  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (19.04.2012), ivy (13.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (14.04.2012)

----------

